# Show Me YOUR GSD's!



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Pretty Please!


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Luna 10 months old 78 pounds, 26 inches at the shoulder.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

